# S2K 2 -0 TTR



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

And then...... following my incident on the way home from work with the 150, i was coming home from golf tonight when a 225 TTR decided to pick on me. This time it was a bit more difficult away from the lights, but once i hit 2nd gear and 6k revs(VTEC territory), i was at65mph and flying. Another change into 3rd and he was long gone! Job Done


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

ts a shame i blow a s2 away in my boxster - how every it was on a road with cornors :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> ts a shame i blow a s2 away in my boxster - how every it was on a road with cornors :lol:


what's a cornor?


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

a bend in the road (woops)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> ts a shame i blow a s2 away in my boxster - how every it was on a road with cornors :lol:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 33&start=0

Read, Watch and then weep. A 2.7 or 2.5 Boxster stands no chance against a S2k being driven properly


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> gazandjan said:
> 
> 
> > ts a shame i blow a s2 away in my boxster - how every it was on a road with cornors :lol:
> ...


Are you saying you can't drive?

Alchemist.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Alchemist said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > gazandjan said:
> ...


No


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Mr P, don't worry I won't be posting 'tight-engined 111R still manages to blow away S2K'


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> gazandjan said:
> 
> 
> > ts a shame i blow a s2 away in my boxster - how every it was on a road with cornors :lol:
> ...


I think it's someone who determines another's Cause of Death. :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> gazandjan said:
> 
> 
> > ts a shame i blow a s2 away in my boxster - how every it was on a road with cornors :lol:
> ...


Highly debatable. :? A top notch chassis and best in class brakes, plus predictable on the limit behaviour are all worth trading off top drag speed ability for, when on the road. Can't really comment as I have only driven an S2K on the track and never on the road. The many Boxsters I have driven on the road can easily make up for any power/poke deficits just by being so intuitive to take right up to 10/10ths anywhere. Having spun the S2K when 'pushing to the edge' at JPs, I can remember that it 'got away from me' very quickly and with little signalling to pilot. That would temper my enthusiasm out on the road. Not so in a Porker.

However my S2K lap times on 3 different occasions at Bedford, all trounced the TTs and S3s, and were not that far off the Exige S1 times. A TTR would be toast 

I also seem to recall one TV program testing a CTR against and S2K, and the CTR was quicker on laps. However, that sort of test is track-dependent and hardly definitive.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Mr P, don't worry I won't be posting 'tight-engined 111R still manages to blow away S2K'


No i shant be. That really did astound me mate , she is gonna be one awesomly fast car once loose! It's fast enough already, but it really is in a different class to the S


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Highly debatable. :? A top notch chassis and best in class brakes, plus predictable on the limit behaviour are all worth trading off top drag speed ability for, when on the road. Can't really comment as I have only driven an S2K on the track and never on the road. The many Boxsters I have driven on the road can easily make up for any power/poke deficits just by being so intuitive to take right up to 10/10ths anywhere. Having spun the S2K when 'pushing to the edge' at JPs, I can remember that it 'got away from me' very quickly and with little signalling to pilot. That would temper my enthusiasm out on the road. Not so in a Porker.
> 
> However my S2K lap times on 3 different occasions at Bedford, all trounced the TTs and S3s, and were not that far off the Exige S1 times. A TTR would be toast
> 
> I also seem to recall one TV program testing a CTR against and S2K, and the CTR was quicker on laps. However, that sort of test is track-dependent and hardly definitive.


Gary

Agreed, this is one of the most hotly debated topics on both our S2 forum and Boxanet. In the short time i have owned the S2k i have had many Boxster 2.7's have a go and i have dispatched them (not necessarily all with ease, but have dispatched them) all so far. 2.5's are no match for the S2k, but a Boxster S i stay well away from unless the conditions are 'just right' then it comes down to driver and whos willing to push it that little further. 

The S2k is a tricky little charachter that will suddenly 'bite' without warning, so i am yet to have pushed her to the limit becasue i am a bit wary of all the horror stories i read all the time, and after only a month or so's ownership i dont relish the chance of dragging 20k of sports car out of a hedge just yet.  I am still learning the car and getting used to it becasue it is a VERY different world coming from quattro and traction control and ESP etc, to a car which has no TC and 240bhp through the rear wheels.

One thing that is commonly forgotten or not known is that the s2k will rev to 9k without any tail off, so from the point of the VTEC kicking in at 6k it is a constant increase in power untill you bounce it off the limiter. This really does make the difference for the S2k over other cars. 

The program you saw the S2k against the CTR was Top Gear and the conditions were slightly damp, therefore didn't suit the S2k and the CTR won (just). The S2k has to use a specific brand of Brisgestone tyre which needs to be 'just right' when optimal for 'racing'. The test conditions on TV wasn't right for the S so the driver was backing off on the corners to make sure it wasn't spun.

All in all the S2k is a VERY condition/equipment sensitive car that is not quite so 'out of the box' as alot of people think, but im enjoying it and it kills TT's which adds to the fun even more


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Highly debatable. :? A top notch chassis and best in class brakes, plus predictable on the limit behaviour are all worth trading off top drag speed ability for, when on the road. Can't really comment as I have only driven an S2K on the track and never on the road. The many Boxsters I have driven on the road can easily make up for any power/poke deficits just by being so intuitive to take right up to 10/10ths anywhere. Having spun the S2K when 'pushing to the edge' at JPs, I can remember that it 'got away from me' very quickly and with little signalling to pilot. That would temper my enthusiasm out on the road. Not so in a Porker.
> ...


Aye Kev, it's never going to be cut and dryed - that was my point - when you factor in the skills/balls/bravery/stupidity factors of the other driver. I understand some geometry changes were made to the latest S2K evolution to quell some of the at the limit tendancies - can these be retro-fitted to yours?

The S2K is devastatingly quick in the right hands and I feel punches above it's weight, but as you say, exiting bends backwards thru hedges not really worth it just to make that point.

Are you running Bridgstones? I understand the car is very tyre choice sensitive. Also I am surprised that there are no electronice drivers aids at all given taht the USA must be the major export market, and they just love to sue car companies...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cut and dryed? Is this some sort of hairdressers' parlance?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Aye Kev, it's never going to be cut and dryed - that was my point - when you factor in the skills/balls/bravery/stupidity factors of the other driver. I understand some geometry changes were made to the latest S2K evolution to quell some of the at the limit tendancies - can these be retro-fitted to yours?


These geometry setting can be retro fitted, but can only be done by some dealers due to the height of the car. A few people have had this done on pre 03 cars but haven't reported any difference, but im having it done soon, so ill let you know if it changes the car at all.



> The S2K is devastatingly quick in the right hands and I feel punches above it's weight, but as you say, exiting bends backwards thru hedges not really worth it just to make that point.


After seeing some of the pictures on the S2k forum, it is certainly an approach i now adopt, especially if its damp. I am really cautios because the car can bite without warning.



> Are you running Bridgstones? I understand the car is very tyre choice sensitive. Also I am surprised that there are no electronice drivers aids at all given taht the USA must be the major export market, and they just love to sue car companies...


The tyre Honda say should be used is the Bridgestone S02 or S03, i had S03's fitted by my dealer after they said they warmed up quicker so are better for the UK's driving conditions. Each to their own, but i errred on the side of caution with my tyre choice. 

Tyre size is also important becasue teh bridgestones were developed for the S2k

Bridgestone ES02/03JZ:
Front 205/55/89W R16
Rear 225/50/92W R16

Any other Tyre brand or model:
Front 205/55/ R16
Rear 245/45/ R16


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> The program you saw the S2k against the CTR was Top Gear and the conditions were slightly damp, therefore didn't suit the S2k and the CTR won (just). The S2k has to use a specific brand of Brisgestone tyre which needs to be 'just right' when optimal for 'racing'. The test conditions on TV wasn't right for the S so the driver was backing off on the corners to make sure it wasn't spun.


It was the car program on channel 4, but I dont think it was entirely fair. They had some person I have not heard of in the S2K, but Jason Plato in the Civic. He is hardly a shabby driver, & it was so close that I think a 'normal' driver would be quicker in the S2K on a track, damp or not. I think it might be reversed on damp/wet roads though, with the comparative safety of FWD giving extra confidence.

I loved the S2K when I drove one, & it was ludicrously fast for a 2l engine. It also sounded amazing once above 6k rpm, but I would still take the sound of my S over almost any car...

Out of interest, can you get golf clubs in the boot?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> It was the car program on channel 4, but I dont think it was entirely fair. They had some person I have not heard of in the S2K, but Jason Plato in the Civic. He is hardly a shabby driver, & it was so close that I think a 'normal' driver would be quicker in the S2K on a track, damp or not. I think it might be reversed on damp/wet roads though, with the comparative safety of FWD giving extra confidence.
> 
> I loved the S2K when I drove one, & it was ludicrously fast for a 2l engine. It also sounded amazing once above 6k rpm, but I would still take the sound of my S over almost any car...
> 
> Out of interest, can you get golf clubs in the boot?


One thing i still find incredible is that the S2k is only a 2litre! No turbo, no S/C no nothing, just a 2.0 with 240bhp!

As for the golf thing, it's funny you should mention that. I have just taken up golf (starting to learn etc) and after trying it, it's a tight fit to get a full set in, but it JUST fits with a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

I also liked the S2 - when looking to replace the TT. However the porker was better for me (not as twitchy) also having had a MX5, the car at low revs drove like a MX5.

S2 top car, but you do have to drive it hard and be carful on bends. The poker fits will with be on handling and sound and will never be a realy fast car, but what the hell it looks good


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

jgoodman00 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > The program you saw the S2k against the CTR was Top Gear and the conditions were slightly damp, therefore didn't suit the S2k and the CTR won (just). The S2k has to use a specific brand of Brisgestone tyre which needs to be 'just right' when optimal for 'racing'. The test conditions on TV wasn't right for the S so the driver was backing off on the corners to make sure it wasn't spun.
> ...


The driver of the S2K was Jonny Mowlem who, IIRC drives tin tops and Le Mans cars for a living so I think it was still a fair comparison! But agreed, it looked a little like a fix to get the "right" result for the TV audience. Saying that, you do need to know the limits of the S2k to drive it properly and I've driven a CTR round a track and got held up by them in the corners, only to drop a couple car lengths on the straights. Front drivers are just so much easier to drive quickly than light weight rear drivers - witnessed by the only crash on that particular track day happening to a S2k driver who exited stage left backwards 1 car ahead of me :lol:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

The guy who lives a few houses down the road from me has an S2k and we have had a few friendly 'skirmishes' when we have seen each other out on the road. Fast open A/B roads and it is very difficult to hang onto (or leave ........ OK, impossible to leave) the S2k, but neither 'blows the other into the weeds'. However, on the tighter, twisty B road scenarios then the S2k really struggles, especially on tight right handers where it runs out of room at the back very quickly and has to be driven with great care ............... or else exit stage left backwards at a rate of knots when the rears either touch the verge or get into the dirty stuff at the edge of the road. Under these conditions the TT is much more confidence inducing and, dare I say, can be driven hard for much longer (unless you are Herr Schumacher of course)

Incidentally, the only time he has ever overtaken me was in his Citroen C5 estate ............. yes, very embarassing .................... my only excuse was that I was in the middle of a telephone conversation on the hands free at the time and he caught me napping ............ honest


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

you are so right - S2 - are crap on bends and any TT would take the Jap car - But the poker as problems with them on any Motorways :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Disnae matter, none of you are coming past me whilst I block the outside lane of the motorway at 69mph. Flash Harry's the lot of ya.


----------

